# Auger stops in snow



## pappy74 (Jan 31, 2017)

MTD model 140 single stage snowblower. The auger spins ok but stops when I push it into 4 inches of snow. I replaced the drive belt with a new OEM belt and the auger is in good shape and the chute is clear and thre are no visible shear pins, can someone please tell me what else I should check. thanx


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

There should be shear pins, with engine off can you turn the augers also can you see where they were drilled for shear pins. You most likely can not see the shear pins since they are missing just a guess.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Either there is a broken sheer pin in the impeller, or more likely, the belt is slipping, and needed to be adjusted to be tighter when the idler pulley is engaged.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

You'll need to trace the power back to see where one thing is not spinning and there's something trying to spin it. If it's a single stage, it probably just has the one belt and since you replaced it, it's likely that you need to adjust the control cable that tensions the belt when the auger is engaged, or possibly move the tensioner idler pulley spring location. Try remove the belt cover and watch the belt as you pull and release the control lever. 

Check out page 9:

MTD Snow Blower 140 User Guide | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That machine does not have shear pins.

Pull the side cover off, make sure the arm is being pulled back, no binding in the cable, the idler pulley spins free and the bearings are not frozen.

Most likely the belt is slipping and you will need to move the next size smaller of that manufacturers belt. If you take 3 manufacturers for the exact belt for any machine, you may get 3 different belt sizes. I find out the original belt size then measure every belt before I put it on. Your machine takes a 3L x 34.4". I use a tailors tape and every 6" or so use a squeeze spring paper clip to hold the tape. My preference for belts is the blue Kevlar belts made by Pix, they are pretty accurate.


----------



## pappy74 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you, I will try to get a kevlar belt and I'll let you know how it works out. I will probably have to order online so it may take a while.


----------



## pappy74 (Jan 31, 2017)

this model does not have shear pins,


----------



## pappy74 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try all that


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

Did you replace the auger belt? I think you said you replaced the drive belt.. Just want to clarify. My Ariens has 3 different belts... because I installed a dual auger belt kit. Just want to make sure we are talking about the same belt... Thank you.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Forget the belts. It sounds like your gearbox is shot.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

jim5554 said:


> Forget the belts. It sounds like your gearbox is shot.


single stage machines run directly off the engine, no gearbox


----------

